# Resources for Sale



## emmy.pdf (Aug 18, 2020)

I passed the October 2019 PE and have some resources that I'd like to pass on to someone who can use them. 

Civil Engineering Solved Problems, Lindberg, 8th Edition - $30

Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam, Lindberg, 15th Edition - $45

PE Civil Practice Problems, Lindberg, 16th Edition - $85

PE Prepared Civil PE Practice Exam, Geotechnical Depth Version A - $20

Six Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam, Water Resources and Environmental Depth Problems, 2nd Edition - $80

Any tips on better forums to post in are much appreciated  PayPal preferred.


----------

